# urgently looking for a new gearbox 92 ducato 1.9 diesel



## springforward (Nov 18, 2015)

What a sad time...









My 1992 Fiat Ducato Camper/Motorhome got stuck in reverse gear one evening and now the gearbox has gone to heaven according to the mechanic!









I am looking to get it re-built by either A & M in Chelsmford (thanks to advice on a forum) or looking for a replacement. Whichever comes cheapest.

Can anyone help?

Needing a 1.9 diesel 5speed gearbox where the clutch lever must be at the bottom???


----------

